# They say I hit their car with my plow. hahaaha



## GSS LLC

yeah, this is the photo i got. i hit the car with the plow. I wish this is all the damage it did..

Oh, yeah, its the gray car. notice the little orange marker plastic is off and theres a crack in the bumper cover below the headlight.


----------



## GSS LLC

And heres what they are saying i hit it with.


----------



## SnowFakers

Looks like you got all your bases covered


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowFakers;1705271 said:


> Looks like you got all your bases covered


Until a lawyer gets involved!


----------



## Wilnip

What did the cop say?


----------



## leigh

Wilnip;1705288 said:


> What did the cop say?


Are we finished here, it's time to hit Dunkin donuts!


----------



## deicepro

Ya gotta love a desperate scammer....


----------



## Red_Rattler

Where you even driving that way to hit the right side? Hard to tell in the photos to see which way the snow was coming off of the plow.


----------



## CleanCutL&S

By the way he parked it backwards and out that far i think he was trying to set you up honestly.


----------



## SnowGuy73

leigh;1705331 said:


> Are we finished here, it's time to hit Dunkin donuts!


Hahahahah!


----------



## kimber750

If it is the silver car his tires tracks go over your windrow, meaning it was parked after you plowed.


----------



## cbservicesllc

kimber750;1705521 said:


> If it is the silver car his tires tracks go over your windrow, meaning it was parked after you plowed.


GOOD POINT! Sure looks that way!


----------



## JCByrd24

Obviously you did not hit that car, lots of evidence of that. 

For the sake of conversation I will point out that the only time I've ever come close to hitting something with the plow was when I was in reverse, plow up and backing around something that I had just plowed around (looking in mirror instead of at plow at that point!), thus plowed snow line is not necessarily the get out of jail free card.


----------



## djagusch

JCByrd24;1705724 said:


> Obviously you did not hit that car, lots of evidence of that.
> 
> For the sake of conversation I will point out that the only time I've ever come close to hitting something with the plow was when I was in reverse, plow up and backing around something that I had just plowed around (looking in mirror instead of at plow at that point!), thus plowed snow line is not necessarily the get out of jail free card.


I was just going to post that.


----------



## Bandit

Was the cop smart enough to see there tracks go over your windrow ,  And write it like that ?

I would print out those picture's and hang onto them , I think You are going to need it .

Bob


----------



## grandview

With this much evidence to prove you didn't do it,you must of!


----------



## GSS LLC

grandview;1705788 said:


> With this much evidence to prove you didn't do it,you must of!


now if that isnt a liberal obamacare point of view. 

honestly. lets say i did hit the car (i didn't). they have no proof, no one saw it, no paint was traded that i can see. (for one, my 2" lifted dodge sits to high to hit it and my plow is red). It was on private property at that. No insurance company in the world would take that claim. People are ********.


----------



## GSS LLC

Bandit;1705774 said:


> Was the cop smart enough to see there tracks go over your windrow , And write it like that ?
> 
> I would print out those picture's and hang onto them , I think You are going to need it .
> 
> Bob


I think the cop was going "its cold out here. ill just blame the plow truck driver, because nothing will come of it and its his problem to fight not mine. Im done here". back to the donut shop.....:angry:


----------



## NBI Lawn

I would talk with the management company and show them your evidence so they know you didn't do it. Keepin good standings with them and tell the guy you will send your insurance the pictures and they can investigate it. There would be a little more damage if you hit it that far in...like the bumper cover would be gone. There would also most likely be some paint transfer on both vehicles.

I am no detective but it sure doesn't look like you hit it.


----------



## SnowFakers

If you hit it there would be a transfer of paint. I forget what law of what that is but I learned it a few years back in a forensics course. There is always a transfer of paint in any accident no matter how slow.


----------



## wahlturfcare

i've had the same thing happen to me about 5 years ago at a townhome property. the tenant said i first side swiped his car out in the road with my plow, then it changed to i backed into it while it was in the garage.
Both him and the property owner wanted to press charges untill i showed up with my truck and what the vehicled showed was yellow paint on the back corner of his car. as i run all westerns and drive 1 ton dumps that sit high with v box sanders. found out that is was another plower intown that i've had problems with that blamed it on my as he plows the tenants business even though he uses a meyers plow on his and had transfer paint of his plow from the car. 

For that reason, i put cameras in all the trucks along with gps and actually picked up more commercial properties now because of it.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Lots of evidence you should be fine. Whos paying for the donuts Im ready?


----------



## grandview

If they do stick you,make sure you go back and really slam into it !


----------



## GSS LLC

grandview;1706051 said:


> If they do stick you,make sure you go back and really slam into it !


I so would do that. crush that whole bumper to **** so its un driveable. right now it isnt bad. if i somehow got stuck with it. I would do a "demo" to show them that i wasnt the person that did that. Thumbs Up


----------



## jb1390

Wilnip;1705288 said:


> What did the cop say?


This will be the next hit song........


----------



## xgiovannix12

What does the cop say :laughing:


----------



## Wilnip

jb1390;1706238 said:


> This will be the next hit song........


Haha. Nice.


----------



## coldcoffee

xgiovannix12;1706275 said:


> What does the cop say :laughing:


Watching that video is a lot like being a kid and licking a 9 volt battery on a dare...you want to stop watching, but somehow you just can't.


----------



## xgiovannix12

coldcoffee;1706750 said:


> Watching that video is a lot like being a kid and licking a 9 volt battery on a dare...you want to stop watching, but somehow you just can't.


lol yep xysport


----------



## Antlerart06

I had same thing happen to my Son 
Cop came out Took a look said, He didn't do that. You could see where we plowed and there was 2 foot away from the car. Owner came out and Cop put her in cuffs. I had to ask if we was ok to go he said yes. The damage was from a hit and run 30mins earlier.
I thought was funny the owner called the cops once she got to work and tried blame my crew. Back fired on her


----------



## goel

At least now you know where to leave a big a$$ snow burm on a cold night when it will freeze solid.


----------



## xgiovannix12

So where is the donuts Im still hungry.


----------



## razr777

Well from what it looks like to me you creeped up slow and quit lifted the plow high off the ground so no tracks, than angled it just right so the rubber corner lined up with the reflector lens and rolled forward popped it and ran like hell. LOL J/K


----------



## ALC-GregH

xgiovannix12;1706949 said:


> So where is the donuts Im still hungry.


 The cop ate them. LOL



razr777;1709352 said:


> Well from what it looks like to me you creeped up slow and quit lifted the plow high off the ground so no tracks, than angled it just right so the rubber corner lined up with the reflector lens and rolled forward popped it and ran like hell. LOL J/K


You forgot the part where he's looking over his shoulder and his eyes are shifting back and forth as to keep a look out for anyone that might see him go up and touch the lens to make it fall off. :laughing::laughing::laughing:.


----------



## xgiovannix12

ALC-GregH;1709429 said:


> The cop ate them. LOL
> 
> You forgot the part where he's looking over his shoulder and his eyes are shifting back and forth as to keep a look out for anyone that might see him go up and touch the lens to make it fall off. :laughing::laughing::laughing:.


aww he did not save any for the plow guys


----------



## pohouse

wahlturfcare;1705889 said:


> For that reason, i put cameras in all the trucks along with gps and actually picked up more commercial properties now because of it.


x2. Can't argue with onboard video. Run cameras in my two trucks. They are cheap and easy to setup/download at the end of the shift. Date and time stamped.


----------



## CityGuy

CleanCutL&S;1705480 said:


> By the way he parked it backwards and out that far i think he was trying to set you up honestly.


thats what I was thinking too


----------



## aclawn

Roadhawk gps/video camera $329.00 on amazon.EBAY 259.00


----------



## ScnicExcellence

Look at yourpictures, thatcar was put in the spot after you plowed, it drove over your plow row. Dont you see that?


----------



## linckeil

GSS LLC;1705817 said:


> now if that isnt a liberal obamacare point of view.


you're in the clear - i wouldn't worry about it.

clearly it's obama's fault - no court would rule otherwise.


----------



## CityGuy

The cop ate them. LOL 

Now thats funny.


----------



## GSS LLC

*guy says i hit him, wants my insurance info, i didnt hit him, what do i do?*

alright, guy a says i hit his car while plowing. he left, came back and noticed the damage. I didnt hit his car (theres a crack in the bumper cover and some small scratches, I would have ripped it off). the scratches go down the side of the bumper, i was traveling across the front. stupid lazy **** of a cop told him "it was probably the plow truck". the called the cops to make a report.

Now, I didn't hit him. he wants my insurance info. what do i do? theres no way i hit him. i dont think i should have to file a claim for something I didn't do. Do i have to anyways?

Help please.

Signed,

Being bothered by a guy trying to get a free meal


----------



## Whiffyspark

Yeah just let your insurance company take care of it. Take pictures of the bumper etc.


----------



## GSS LLC

heres a couple pics.


----------



## GSS LLC

you can tell his car is out about another foot or two from where it was origionally. look at the snow under it, compare to the bare ground under the other cars.


----------



## Whiffyspark

Didnt we already to through this? Lol


----------



## Whiffyspark

Send him the first picture you posted with him driving over your snow pack. Kind of hard to hit a car that wasn't there


----------



## fireside

Just walk away if he left than came back no way I will give than thing. . You have pictures that all you need but from pictures the Pd is involved so you will have to let your insurance work it out. Side not not sure in your state but pd on private property can place no blame in mine


----------



## GSS LLC

The damage!!!! Aaahhhhh


----------



## GSS LLC

hes saying hes taking me to small claims court. and going to kick my ass. i just keep hanging up on him.

i made a call to the omaha pd. filed a report of my own.wesport


----------



## Ben/Insurance

GSS, here in NY, if you report the accident to the police and they make a report, you are required to report it to your insurance company. You should check with your insurance agent about the laws in your state. Be that as it may, you should still report it to your truck insurance carrier and let them know that you did not hit this car. Let them handle it from there. Don't get involved with it. If the claimant calls again, just tell him that you have reported it to your insurer. If he/she wants your policy info, just give it to him. It will go away.
Ben/Insurance


----------



## Charles

I merged the one GSS had in commercial with this one. No need for 2 threads on this topic


----------



## GSS LLC

Ben/Insurance;1722648 said:


> GSS, here in NY, if you report the accident to the police and they make a report, you are required to report it to your insurance company. You should check with your insurance agent about the laws in your state. Be that as it may, you should still report it to your truck insurance carrier and let them know that you did not hit this car. Let them handle it from there. Don't get involved with it. If the claimant calls again, just tell him that you have reported it to your insurer. If he/she wants your policy info, just give it to him. It will go away.
> Ben/Insurance


theres no mention of me in the report. just a mention of "officer saw snow plow tracks heading into the vicinity of the car". and also, the guy lied, said he hadn't moved his car. when he had left and returned. no one has contacted me from the police.


----------



## mtnbktrek

Man we'd get fired from our lot for not getting close enough to those cars


----------



## kimber750

GSS LLC;1722607 said:


> The damage!!!! Aaahhhhh


Where is the rest of the side marker? Why does it look like it is laying on top of the tire track and not smashed into the snow?


----------



## cwby_ram

kimber750;1723280 said:


> Where is the rest of the side marker? Why does it look like it is laying on top of the tire track and not smashed into the snow?


I was wondering about the marker, too. If he left and came back, why are the pieces directly under the marker unless he's really good at parking in the same place. If he didn't leave, why are his tracks over the windrow? Call his bluff, let him take you to small claims and make a fool of himself.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ben/Insurance;1722648 said:


> GSS, here in NY, if you report the accident to the police and they make a report, you are required to report it to your insurance company. You should check with your insurance agent about the laws in your state. Be that as it may, you should still report it to your truck insurance carrier and let them know that you did not hit this car. Let them handle it from there. Don't get involved with it. If the claimant calls again, just tell him that you have reported it to your insurer. If he/she wants your policy info, just give it to him. It will go away.
> Ben/Insurance


Gotta love NY, in MI they won't even take a report on private property, unless someone was injured. They let the insurance companies fight it out.


----------



## SnoFarmer

You only need a cop for a accident if someone is injured no matter where it happened.
(in MN anyway )
Most of the time around here you won't get a report unless someone was hurt.

Just call your ins agent, take a pic if you can.tell them what happened, do not discuss it with the other party.
Just give the other party your ins agents #.

Your pics will settle it.
Your ins will deny the clams



Mark Oomkes;1723327 said:


> Gotta love NY, in MI they won't even take a report on private property, unless someone was injured. They let the insurance companies fight it out.


----------



## GSS LLC

OK, THIS ****, YOU CANNOT MAKE UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SO, i call the omaha pd to file a report of the threats from the guy.

as im on the phone with them, a tow truck driver pulls in. hes waiting for me, and the lady from the pd asks me to describe the guy. as im doing that, the tow truck driver speaks up...

"HOLY **** THATS THE GUY THAT CALLED ME YESTERDAY!!!! says i hit his car and left a card."

appearantly the guy has called him twice over the past week. trying to get his insurance info from him.

MY.MIND.HAS.BEEN.BLOWN.

So now the cops are investigating this guy . false report, insurance fraud, etc etc, harrassment. he told the tow truck driver he was going to kick his ass too.

HAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAH AAHAHAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GSS LLC

mtnbktrek;1723272 said:


> Man we'd get fired from our lot for not getting close enough to those cars


thats what a skidloader is for. touch ups the next morning.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

GSS LLC;1723615 said:


> OK, THIS ****, YOU CANNOT MAKE UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SO, i call the omaha pd to file a report of the threats from the guy.
> 
> as im on the phone with them, a tow truck driver pulls in. hes waiting for me, and the lady from the pd asks me to describe the guy. as im doing that, the tow truck driver speaks up...
> 
> "HOLY **** THATS THE GUY THAT CALLED ME YESTERDAY!!!! says i hit his car and left a card."
> appearantly the guy has called him twice over the past week. trying to get his insurance info from him.MY.MIND.HAS.BEEN.BLOWN.
> 
> So now the cops are investigating this guy . false report, insurance fraud, etc etc, harrassment. he told the tow truck driver he was going to kick his ass too.
> 
> HAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAH AAHAHAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So TOW guy was standing behind you, you're describing the situation to the cops on the phone, the TOW guy behind you listens to your conversation and realizes that you're talking about the same jerk that says he hit him (the tow guy) ?

Pretty cool ! Thumbs Up What are the odds ?

You need to buy a lotto ticket today, as tonight is your winning number being pulled.:waving:

BTW.... I get half of the lotto winnings..... Please PM me when you win, so I can give you my address...


----------



## cwby_ram

GSS LLC;1723615 said:


> OK, THIS ****, YOU CANNOT MAKE UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SO, i call the omaha pd to file a report of the threats from the guy.
> 
> as im on the phone with them, a tow truck driver pulls in. hes waiting for me, and the lady from the pd asks me to describe the guy. as im doing that, the tow truck driver speaks up...
> 
> "HOLY **** THATS THE GUY THAT CALLED ME YESTERDAY!!!! says i hit his car and left a card."
> 
> appearantly the guy has called him twice over the past week. trying to get his insurance info from him.
> 
> MY.MIND.HAS.BEEN.BLOWN.
> 
> So now the cops are investigating this guy . false report, insurance fraud, etc etc, harrassment. he told the tow truck driver he was going to kick his ass too.
> 
> HAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAH AAHAHAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What are the odds. That's unbelievable. Should work out fine for you! Good to hear.


----------



## vlc

Wow, what a scumbag! Looks like you have nothing to worry about now.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

GSS LLC;1723615 said:


> So now the cops are investigating this guy . false report, insurance fraud, etc etc, harrassment.


When I hear of good things like this it makes me think that maybe, just maybe, there is a glimmer of hope for our society.


----------



## CityGuy

Good to hear things are looking up for you.


----------



## mnglocker

Take the jerk to small claims court over lost wages and emotional distress.


----------

